# [LM_SENSORS] [RÉSOLU]Chip 83627ehf  non supporté/fonctionnel

## HazeC5

Salut.   :Smile: 

J'ai acquis tout récemment un nouveau PC , avec comme carte mère 1 AsusTek P5QL-VM  EPU . Le chipset pour la température est le chip 83627ehf ...

Seulement voilà je n'ai que la température des 4 cores grâce au module I2C Intel. Mais quand j'ai installé lm_sensors déjà il ne m'a pas crée de /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors j'ai donc du le crée moi même et y ajouter le bon module. Mais il y a 1 hic, au boot quand lm_sensors se charge , dans /var/log/rc.log j'ai ceci:

```

lm_sensors      |* Loading lm_sensors modules...

lm_sensors      |*   Loading w83627ehf...

lm_sensors      |* Initializing sensors..

```

Mais dans dmesg  j'obtiens ça:

```

 # dmesg|grep w83627  

w83627hf: Unsupported chip (DEVID=0xb0)

w83627ehf: unsupported chip ID: 0xb073

```

  :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

Du coup dans Gkrellm je n'ai que la température des cores uniquement...Alors que j'aimerais avoir la totalité de ce qu'il est possible d'avoir, à savoir la détection du zalman, les voltages, la température de la CM etc .... 

Je suis sur le kernel gentoo-sources-.6.30-r8, et sur le r6 c'est pareil. 

À savoir que dans la config kernel winbond est en dur et non en module [ J'ai toujours eu pour habitude de mettre les chipsets dont la CM a en dur dans les kerbnels de mes PCs ...!!! ] . 

J'utilise sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.1.1

Sur le site LM_SENSORS il est dit:

```

Manufacturer                        |            Chip            |             Detected           | Driver | Bus  | Supported since | Status / 

                                                                                     by sensors-detect                    type          kernel                Comments      

Winbond (now  Nuvoton)    |  W83627EHF, W83627EHG |    yes    | w83627ehf    | LPC |    2.6.13    | Fan control support available since kernel 2.6.19. User-space support available in lm_sensors 2.9.1. 

```

Ici un sensors-detect ...

Voilà voilà j'ai tout dis concernant mon soucis, et je pense que vous avez toutes les infos ,sinon n'hésitez pas à me demander celles manquantes.

Que puis-je donc faire avec lm_sensors pour qu'il détecte mes Fans [ Oui, au fait, j'ai aussi 2 Fans sur la tour ThermaTake, mais je ne sais pas s'ils seront détectables.  :Exclamation:  ]  :Question: 

Merci par avance @ ceux qui prendront le temps de lire et de m'aiguiller pour résoudre ce soucis ^^ !  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## jean_no

Bonsoir

j'ai une Asus P5Q Pro, même version de lm_sensors,

kernel-2.6.32-gentoo.

Voici ce que j'ai réglé dans la config du kernel

```

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

```

et voici le résultat de sensors :

```

atk0110-acpi-0     

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:      +0.87 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.60 V)

 +3.3 Voltage:      +3.33 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

 +5 Voltage:        +5.02 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

 +12 Voltage:      +11.98 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

CPU FAN Speed:     1318 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)                

CHASSIS1 FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)                

CHASSIS2 FAN Speed: 629 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)                

POWER FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)                

CPU Temperature:    +36.5°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

MB Temperature:     +41.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +32.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +34.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

ainsi que la sortie de lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                4842  0

snd_seq_dummy           1582  0

snd_seq_oss            25287  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5746  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                45738  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5541  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32371  0

snd_mixer_oss          12907  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   256904  1

snd_hda_intel          19186  2

snd_hda_codec          61957  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5798  1 snd_hda_codec

nvidia               9601352  38

snd_pcm                67943  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

i2c_i801                7220  0

snd_timer              17756  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

asus_atk0110            8040  0

snd                    53539  15 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

i2c_core               19677  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

hwmon                   1726  2 coretemp,asus_atk0110

atl1e                  28113  0

soundcore               6015  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6971  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

si cela peut t'aider...

A+

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Merci pour ta réponse.  J'imagine que tu dois avoir le même chipset que celui de ma CM, à savoir le w83627ehf.

J'étais parti pour acheter la pro au départ ,avant de ma rabbatre à la dernière minute sur celle que j'ai choisi, car ayant un port IDE par défaut, ainsi qu'une utilisation multimédia plutôt que bureautique pour la pro...

Donc toi tu as tout en module, à l'inverse de moi qui ait tout en dur... Je remarque que tu n'as pas le chipset winbond de coché, est-ce normal ? 

[ÉDIT] Ah oui ok tu as en  module le chip de la CM, celui là je ne l'avait pas mis! D'ailleurs j'ignorais son existence... [/ÉDIT]

Bon je vais mettre le tout en module, afin de voir s'il ya des différences. 

Merci !   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Niquel , t'es un chef ...   :Wink: 

C'était donc le module asus_atk0110 qui me faisait défaut.   :Embarassed: 

Un grand merci @ toi...   :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

